# Autoglym Wheel Seal - Verdicts?



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, so i was in Halfords today picking up some cloth's and autosol, went to check out to be told it buy 2 get 3rd free.

So..I did actually go in there for wheel sealant but couldnt see anything that I wanted, I did have the AG wheels seal in my hands but coiuldnt recall ever actually having seen it mentioned in any threads on here.

So i picked it up anyway and now have it, i've not even sprayed it yet so dont even know how it looks / comes out like.

So basically whats the verdict on this and any tips on how best to apply?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have some left from years ago - not sure it really worked... Being an aerosol its not the easiest to use as it goes everywhere. I tried spraying a MF and wiping it over the wheel. Cant even be bothered to use it any more and its in my 'bin box'.


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah it does say not to get onto brake components and if there's a risk of this then to spray onto cloth and wipe round.

Could be a waste of time but hey ho it was free....and I couldnt make my mind up so it was a 'what the hell' moment lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

It's fine and last about a month or so, certainly eases wheel cleans between one wash to the next and any protection is better than none, leaves a nice finish after a quick buff. 
As for it going everywhere ? Depends on the wheel type, you can always spray it onto a cloth to apply to the wheels :thumb:


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Cheers Avanti, my wheels, i think i'll be using a cloth, there's more 'gap' then wheel lol.

maybe i can get something behind the spokes, some cardboard and then spray liberally.


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

or just take the wheels off and clean and seal the backs while your at it...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

ryandoc said:


> Cheers Avanti, my wheels, i think i'll be using a cloth, there's more 'gap' then wheel lol.
> 
> maybe i can get something behind the spokes, some cardboard and then spray liberally.


I bought it on the old 3 for 2 as well and as a newbie never even knew you should seal wheels till I got it, I think its good certainly before I used it the wheels were a bit dull and hard to clean and now they are far easier to wash, infact on my new Mini just Bilberry and a jet wash does most of the work.

That said I have FK1000p now and once the AG has run out I will swap over to that but I won't be wasting whats left.

I spray it on the the wheels and wipe it around, its an odd foamy product and it's caused no problems with breaking, I'd imagine any over spray burns off pretty fast when .

PS I redo it every few weeks.


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Cheers Danno, i'll definetely be giving it a try now its there!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Its just spray polish and tbh isnt that good in my view far better off using EGP or PB Wheel Sealant.

Quite good for door shuts etc....its not far off the Instant show shine in my view.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Just to let you all know, alloy wheel seal and instant show shine are the same product! If u don't like it on wheels it's great for door shuts etc. Quite a few AG products are re-branded. Instant tyre dreesing is vinyl and rubber care without a lemon smell! Still like AG stuff very much though:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

When to OP finishes the product he already has, he can try some of the others for comparison, Ido like it, but now using up liquid waxes on the wheels.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I used it on the Mercury wheels on the Jag when I first got it and wasn`t impressed.
Ended up getting the wheels replaced under warranty because of corrosion.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

total waste of money IMO, theres many products on the market that do the job much better for the same sort money


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I used it on the Mercury wheels on the Jag when I first got it and wasn`t impressed.
> Ended up getting the wheels replaced under warranty because of corrosion.


Heh heh the product is a wax, so the corrosion is from something else I'm afraid 



fiestadetailer said:


> total waste of money IMO, theres many products on the market that do the job much better for the same sort money


Such as? I know of a product that will do the similar for less but not similar


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh the product is a wax, so the corrosion is from something else I'm afraid
> 
> Such as? I know of a product that will do the similar for less but not similar


EGP will last a lot longer than the wheel seal


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> EGP will last a lot longer than the wheel seal


 I agree to that, it is twice the cost though (noty that it matters as EGPwill find other uses too) :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I agree to that, it is twice the cost though (noty that it matters as EGPwill find other uses too) :thumb:


would be cheaper in the long run though as it lasts longer on the wheels, so a bottle would obviously last longer


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

I do have some Jetseal 109, would a spray over wiht the AG wheels seal and then finish off wiht a coat of 109 be A) a waste of time and B) overkill?

Bearing in mind my wheels are diamond cut and lacquared so they need all the protection they can get!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ryandoc said:


> I do have some Jetseal 109, would a spray over wiht the AG wheels seal and then finish off wiht a coat of 109 be A) a waste of time and B) overkill?
> 
> Bearing in mind my wheels are diamond cut and lacquared so they need all the protection they can get!!


i would just apply a couple of coats of jetseal myself:thumb:


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

> i would just apply a couple of coats of jetseal myself
> 
> Autoglym
> Autoglym - A UK based Manufacturer of car care products.


Yeah guess that would be best, but you know when you get that, 'well I have it now' thing lol, plus the thought of a spray on product sounds like an easy application.

How about lol, start off wiht jetseal and use the AG to top up every so often when I have no time to top up with 109, then every say 3-4 months start afresh?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh the product is a wax, so the corrosion is from something else I'm afraid


Yeah, lack of protection !


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yeah, lack of protection !


1000s of people have used the product without issue, if the supplier exchanged the wheels under warranty it must be concluded that the supplier accepted that the wheels were susbstandard. Not everybody seals their wheels and not everybody's wheels suddenly start corroding, so sorry I cannot buy the fact that it was the product :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Avanti said:


> 1000s of people have used the product without issue, if the supplier exchanged the wheels under warranty it must be concluded that the supplier accepted that the wheels were susbstandard.


Fair point but a good sealant should`ve given some protection against the corrosion.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Fair point but a good sealant should`ve given some protection against the corrosion.


heh heh , it is a good wheel sealant, just not able to hide sub standard produced wheels, I use the product along with others, the OP has the product now so he may as well use it and make up his own mind, no one is saying there is not 'better' out there however that is not a reason for him not to try it :thumb:

And besides whatever he chooses , will it be available from Halfords ??


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Avanti said:


> heh heh , it is a good wheel sealant,


Fair to say I wasn`t impressed with it or the wheels


----------



## Paulrs (Mar 19, 2008)

i have been using poorboys wheel sealant but intend to try 'Track claw' when I give my car the next serious 'going over'.

I'll let you know how it worked out.

Cheers

Paulrs


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought some AG wheel seal a few years ago based on the AutoExpress recommendation lol! Was ok for a few washes but no more - I applied several coats when the wheels were off the car. Got some Collinite 476 on my MVs now which seems pretty good - still not tried it on a car though! You're welcome to try some of that if you like Ryan...


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Cheers David, I do actually have some collinite, 

My rouble is now i started a new job in january and i dont get a minute to myself, the spray on AG seemed like a good idea, ah decisions decisions!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ryandoc said:


> Cheers David, I do actually have some collinite,
> 
> My rouble is now i started a new job in january and i dont get a minute to myself, the spray on AG seemed like a good idea, ah decisions decisions!!


You already have the product now, so you may as well try it and formulate your own opinion, as said it will last several weeks, anything that claims to last months should not need to come in more than a 3 or 4 application size , it does not take long to apply or buff off, the results are pleasing enough , the protection is adequate , my 4 year ols wheels have faired well over 43K so far, you have nothing to lose :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep use it if you got it obviously, it might be all you need.
Another wheel sealant is Protex4 that is sprayed on, wiped in with a small sponge then rinsed off with clean water.

http://prosis.info/


----------

